# Looking for a wma player and podcatcher app



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey folks

I am looking for a media player app that I can stream my podcasts from as well as using WMA files. I have been using separate players and I am really looking for one app I can do both with.

For podcasts I want a player that I can subscribe and listen without downloading the podcast. And for media I need it to play WMA files so I can listen to audiobooks that I download from the library.

I am currently using Antennapod for the podcasts and winamp for the audiobooks but I really want one app that will do both.  I don't mind spending a few bucks if the app will do everything I want I just haven't found an app that does both


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.stohelit.audiobookplayer


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

yarly said:


> https://play.google....audiobookplayer


Nice player but won't play WMA on my S3 and I didn't see a podcatcher in there either. I am really looking for a single app that will let me do both and I haven't found it yet


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

oddball said:


> Nice player but won't play WMA on my S3 and I didn't see a podcatcher in there either. I am really looking for a single app that will let me do both and I haven't found it yet


Like most things, it will only play WMA if your device supports WMA, which I guess the S3 doesn't, but didn't know that for sure. Figured it might just be the apps you were using.


----------

